# MACHRIHANISH SATURDAY 27TH MARCH 2010



## thecraw (Dec 18, 2009)

Following on from Stevek's post about winter games etc. I have spoken with him and also Machrihanish about a GM forum outing and the date proposed is Sat 27th March 2010.

The golf is Â£25 and they will do us a cracking deal of Â£15 for coffee and bacon roll on arrival plus a two course high tea after. Â£40 for a superb links course with truely awesome greens and your food thrown in is fantastic value.

I have proposed the Saturday incase some people wish to make a weekend of it and stay over to sample the new Machrihanish Dunes course or even the delightful Dunaverty at Southend, which is another excellent links offering.

Can you indicate if your still interested in going and I can get numbers to Machrihanish. 

(Can we sticky this thread for a couple of weeks please so it doesnt get lost!)


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 18, 2009)

Good deal that mate ,i'll be there ,will see some of my mates if there  up for it as well.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 20, 2009)

Surely there's got to be more interest than this? It's a cracking deal on one of Scotlands best courses. Three definates, four or five possibles and whatever steve drums up!


----------



## brendy (Dec 20, 2009)

Craw it sounds like a great deal no doubts there, maybe those going to castle stewart weekend don't want to stretch themselves so close to the event as I can see food, balls and alcohol being quite costly


----------



## DCB (Dec 20, 2009)

There's also the sheer logistics of the journey I'm afraid. Its over 4hrs from my neck of the woods to get there.

But the main problem for me is that it is rather close to Castle Stuart weekend.

Sorry.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 20, 2009)

Its a nice drive, take your time and enjoy it. Think I will be using calmac from gourock to Dunoon, then a drive round to portavadie then ferry again to tarbet. Fill a car of four and it's only about Â£15-Â£20 each including fuel. All depends on ferry times and winter timetables though as the portavadie ferry also diverts to Arran in the winter for part of the day! 

Appreciate it's near to castle Stuart trip but at this price including food it's a certain trip for me.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 20, 2009)

Summer timetable that date Craw.

I'll not be making it as I will be doing the trip in May and as said it is close to Castle Stuart.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 23, 2009)

Summer timetable that date Craw.

I'll not be making it as I will be doing the trip in May and as said it is close to Castle Stuart.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dodger, I overlooked the fact that it changes to summer timetable the day before! Perfect, now no rush or pressure to make boats.

Bonus!


----------



## Andy (Dec 23, 2009)

Craw I'm confirmed as per conversation on dog and bone. Still waiting on my Dad to confirm.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a brucey bonus.

The numbers are creeping upwards, slowly but surely, could be edging towards 3, 4 balls or more at this rate!


----------



## AMcC (Dec 23, 2009)

Think I will probably manage along, is it just the one day?


----------



## Andy (Dec 23, 2009)

Crawford,

My Dad has confirmed he'll be attending.

Many confirmationswe got now?

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Dec 23, 2009)

Good man Andy. Alan, I'm only going for the one day, as its a Saturday the option is there for people to make a weekend of it, however a day pass is all I'll get.

There and back via Calmac is a nice day out and it breaks up the journey nicely.

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2010)

That's another "forumer" confirmed.

Numbers are coming along nicely now.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 4, 2010)

Is 539 miles too far to drive for a round of golf??


----------



## thecraw (Jan 4, 2010)

No! 

Look forward to puting a face to the name!


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

Who's confirmed now Crawford?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Snelly (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd love to but I estimate that it is 10-12 hours by road from my house in Sussex.  I could always fly up I suppose but for me it is too close to a golfing trip to the Algarve in April to be able to get away.

Nice idea though.


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2010)

Bit of a trek m8 but I'd say it was well worth the journey. Its a great course.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2010)

We have 12 now, although as usual, I fully expect someone or possibly 2 to fall by the roadside as we get nearer to the date.

ME + 2
STEVEK1969 + 2
JJF69
ALGAR5
AMcC
CALLUM
ANDY + HIS OLD MAN

Anyone else who is still interested please feel free to add your name and come along.

We even have a prize to play for thanks to the very generous Mike Harris of GM fame.


----------



## JJF69 (Jan 8, 2010)

We have 12 now, although as usual, I fully expect someone or possibly 2 to fall by the roadside as we get nearer to the date.

ME + 2
STEVEK1969 + 2
JJF69
ALGAR5
AMcC
CALLUM
ANDY + HIS OLD MAN

Anyone else who is still interested please feel free to add your name and come along.

We even have a prize to play for thanks to the very generous Mike Harris of GM fame.
		
Click to expand...

As discussed - I am only going, as long as I am not in your 4-ball!  Good luck to anyone drawn with 'thecraw'


----------



## JJF69 (Jan 8, 2010)

I am now +3 bodies.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 8, 2010)

AS JJF69 SAYS WE ARE NOW UP TO 15 IN NUMBER.

I HAVE SECURED A 4TH AND FINAL TEE TIME FROM MACHRIHANISH AT 1026HRS. WE CAN ACCOMODATE 1 MORE, TO MAKE UP A MAGICAL 4X4 BALLS.

ANY FORUMER WHO IS DEBATING WHETHER TO COME ALONG OR NOT NOW IS THE TIME TO MAKE YOUR DECISION BEFORE YOUR TOO LATE.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 8, 2010)

I have now just finalized arrangements with Machrihanish.

If we are there for 1000hrs, first tee time is 1026hrs so that gives the first 4 ball just enough time to get indigestion wolfing down a bacon roll and a hot cuppa, before getting their boots on and racing across the road to the first tee.

They will do a soup and main course after golf, fish, scampi, gammon steak, lasagne etc will be the choice. There will be a small prize giving with some booby prizes and whatever else!

Look forward to meeting everyone. 

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 8, 2010)

I have just has a PM, which has provisionally booked a spot for a forum member so we are FULL TO CAPACITY.

I will post travel arrangements and times nearer the time.

Thanks everybody,

Crawford.


----------



## gburn71 (Jan 11, 2010)

hi there i just read a recent article and found this site  , great idea and found your article    , great deal  can you put me down for a provisional place    and will check my work scedule and see i fi can make it   ,, tele  01506654523   emil broncobily@aol.com


----------



## thecraw (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,

we have a full house of 16 players however you can be number one reserve if that's OK? There will be other trips, the Scottish lads meet up a few times a year, for instance we had Dundonald, Muckhart and Letham last year. There is always scope to play other courses with fellow "forumers" so welcome to the forum and get stuck in.

Thecraw


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2010)

GAME 1

CALLUM McKIRDY (5)
COLIN MacDONALD Jnr (6)
ANDY HAYNE Snr (16)
STEVE KEMLO (10)

GAME 2

ALAN RUSSELL (6)
ALAN McCAW (18)
ANDY McINTYRE (SCRATCH)
CRAWFORD KILPATRICK (5)

GAME 3

COLIN MacDONALD Snr (8)
ANDY HAYNE Jnr (9)
BOBBY WHITE (19)
PAUL MULLAN (11)

GAME 4

JON FRANCE Jnr (SCRATCH)
JON FRANCE Snr (14)
PAUL TAIT (17)
JIM FORREST (24)

If anyone has any major problems over this please PM me.

Thecraw


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2010)

Please note Andy Hayne jnr is off (7) not 9 as I posted. Sorry for the offence I caused, however it was deliberate!

(You can put your dummy back in now Andy, its sorted mate!)


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 13, 2010)

The sign that its not long to go the draws been drew .
Nightmare ,drive 4 hours ,in the same group as an ARAB who hits it 350 ,its no fair. aw well for everything else there's Guinness.


----------



## cmck (Jan 13, 2010)

looking forward to machrihanish should be a good day


----------



## gburn71 (Jan 14, 2010)

hi new to this  and  play at greenburn golf club handicap 11  ..  would be interested in  keeping in touch and playing in one of your get togethers .. feel it a good way to meet fellow golfers and build up a few friendships    cheers billy


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2010)

Put me down as a provisional, if you are keeping a list. Would be a good way to start the season in ernest this year.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 14, 2010)

Put me down as a provisional, if you are keeping a list. Would be a good way to start the season in ernest this year.
		
Click to expand...

Fabian!!!!!!

There used to be a guy on here that posted under the same user name as you! 

Long time no hear, hows the study going? I will keep you updated about the situation, I think you are either 2nd or 3rd on the reserve list.

Quite spooky Andy and I were just talking about you yesterday!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2010)

Craw,

Studying going well, tough but enjoying it, halfway through already which is hard to believe. Have no idea where my game will be once I start playing again as it been months. It cant really be much worse than it was. Am really hoping the rest will have done me good.  

Funny how checking out the forum again has gave me the buzz to get out playing for the first time in ages.

Catch you for a game somewhere sometime this year...


----------



## cmck (Jan 19, 2010)

big steve hows tricks i see we're out game one. going to order a 909 d3 this weekend more fire power to hit it further out of bounds haha! got to keep up with the kelmo craw said you had been slashing out on new woods!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2010)

I think there may be a prize for the first person to knock it onto the beach off the first tee!


----------



## algar5 (Jan 20, 2010)

No pressure on the first group out then !


----------



## AMcC (Jan 20, 2010)

Can our group be moved to No 4 , less watching !!


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2010)

Can I start getting the Â£10's in please. Stevek1969 and I are now Â£100 out of pocket and only 6 people have paid their money!

Those of you who ain't paid know who you are. Can we have the money in by the end of the month please.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2010)

We are now up to 20 people going. Lots of nice prizes on offer, fingers crossed we get the weather as well.

If anyone wants to donate a prize it will be very well received. Also if anyone has an old crappy christmas present that an aunty, granny, mother, wife etc has bought you lying at the back of the cupboard, in the garage etc, now is the time to get shot of it! Get rid of your golfing "cr@p" as the person who comes in last is going to be given a bag containing everyone's dross they dont want anymore.

I have also decided to put up a bottle of whisky for a nearest the pin prize, if anyone would like to donate a longest drive prize then feel free.

Thanks for the ten spots everyone.

Looking forward to an excellent meet.


----------



## WhoGivesA (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking forward to a great days golf & banter. Hopefully us senior`s will last the pace.
Dont forget to bring plenty of dosh Crawford, looking forward to taking your cash

Slanj


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking forward to a great days golf & banter. Hopefully us senior`s will last the pace.
Dont forget to bring plenty of dosh Crawford, looking forward to taking your cash

Slanj
		
Click to expand...

I'm that confident I aint taking any money with me!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2010)

WhoGivesA has also vey kindly donated a bottle of whisky (knowing him it'll be the empty one he necks in the mini bus on the way to Machrihanish! Hahaha, Only jesting big man!)as a prize for the longest drive.

The kindness and generousity has been truely exceptional and I doubt many people will better the Machrihanish trip for prizes and value this year. Thanks everyone.

Oh, and on a sidenote, the bag of crap is growing by the day and there are some absolute belters of prizes in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 14, 2010)

Crawford,

Got your message. Thats Great cant wait, have stuck a link in the lounge to wet the appetite.  Speak to you soon.

F


----------



## thecraw (Feb 14, 2010)

GAME 1

CALUM McKIRDY (5)
COLIN MacDONALD Jnr (6)
ANDY HAYNE Snr (16)
STEVE KEMLO (10)

GAME 2

ALAN RUSSELL (6)
ALAN McCAW (18)
ANDY McINTYRE (SCRATCH)
CRAWFORD KILPATRICK (5)

GAME 3

COLIN MacDONALD Snr (8)
NEIL RATTRAY (7)
BOBBY WHITE (19)
PAUL MULLAN (11)

GAME 4

JON FRANCE Jnr (SCRATCH)
JON FRANCE Snr (14)
PAUL TAIT (17)
JIM FORREST (24)

GAME 5

ANDY HAYNE JNR (7)
FABIAN GREENAN (18)
IAN PRESTON (14)
???????? (POSS SAMMABEE)

If anyone is interested in making up the 20th man please PM me and I'll let you know ASAP.

Crawford


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2010)

We now have 4 very nice prizes donated for nearest the pin/ longest drives and Dodger has very kindly donated a superb main prize which is greatly appreciated considering hes not even comming along.

Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of bubbly stuff ( Colin MacDonald Jnr)
Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of Whisky (thecraw)
Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of ???? (Andy)
Longest Drive :- Bottle of Whisky (WhoGivesA)

If anyone else feels that they are able to contribute anything it will be very much appreciated. There is one more par 3 that we could utilise!!!!!! 

Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2010)

Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of bubbly stuff ( Colin MacDonald Jnr)
Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of Whisky (thecraw)
Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of Bombay Saphire Gin (Andy)
Nearest the Pin :- Bottle of Vodka (stevek1969)

Longest Drive :- Bottle of Whisky (WhoGivesA)


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2010)

GAME 1

Calum McKirdy (5)
Bobby Willan (1) Machrihanish member beware!!!!!
Ian Preston (14)
Andy Hayne Snr (16)

GAME 2

Colin MacDonald Jnr (6)
Steve Kemlo (10)
Andy Hayne Jnr (7)
Fabian Greenan (18)

GAME 3

Colin MacDonald Snr (8)
Neil Rattray (7)
Bobby White (19)
Paul Mullan (11)

GAME 4 

Jon France Jnr (0)
Jon France Snr (14)
Paul Tait (17)
Jim Forrest (24)

GAME 5

Alan Russell (6)
Alan McCaw (18)
Andy McIntyre (0)
Crawford Kilpatrick (5)

I will be out last to ensure that all nearest the pin markers and longest drive markers are picked up and returned to the Pro Shop after play; after all the outing is booked under my name!!!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2010)

New draw due to a withdrawal.



GAME 1

Calum McKirdy (5)
Andrew Buttar (0)
Ian Preston (14)
Andy Hayne Snr (16)

GAME 2

Colin MacDonald Jnr (6)
Steve Kemlo (10)
Andy Hayne Jnr (7)
Fabian Greenan (18)

GAME 3

Colin MacDonald Snr (8)
Neil Rattray (7)
Bobby White (19)
Paul Mullan (11)

GAME 4 

Jon France Jnr (0)
Jon France Snr (14)
Paul Tait (17)
Jim Forrest (24)

GAME 5

Alan Russell (6)
Alan McCaw (18)
Andy McIntyre (0)
Crawford Kilpatrick (5)


----------



## Dodger (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking forward to some pics and a review Craw!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2010)

Dodger, it may be a kite flying review that we have to do. Long range forecast has 32 mph winds, rain and gusts of 40mph!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 18, 2010)

Think you'll see 20 drowned rats going by the weather forcast Alan.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 18, 2010)

On the bright side, at least you Dundonians will get your yearly wash!


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 18, 2010)

BLAH BLAH BLAH    we'll bring the soap for the great unwashed west coasters. 

Seriously tho, really looking forward to as it's a cracking course that can beat you up if your not playing well.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 20, 2010)

Alan Russell, Calum McKirdy, Fabian Greenan, Colin MacDonald Snr & Jnr, Andy McIntyre, Andy Buttar, Ian Preston, Alan McCaw, Neil Rattray.

Meeting at the Phoenix Retail Park Paisley, beside Phoenix Honda at 0625ish, leaving at 0630 prompt. Don't be late or you'll be left behind. 

For those of you who don't know where it is or cant follow directions with out the aid of a SatNav, the post code is PA1 2AB.

*********NO TROLLEYS PLEASE WE DON'T HAVE THE ROOM, YOU CAN HIRE A TROLLEY AT MACHRIHANISH IF YOU SO DESIRE BUT I CANT FIT TROLLEYS IN AND WOULD PREFER IF YOU BROUGHT A CARRY BAG*********


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone know why I cant see this thread unless Im logged in.

Looking forward to the golf...


----------



## Andy (Mar 21, 2010)

Long range weather via MetCheck looks promising.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Mar 25, 2010)

*MEANT TO ADD ANYONE WITH A CAMERA BRING IT ALONG AND GET AS MANY SNAPS TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE.*


----------



## John_Findlay (Mar 25, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad for you, boys. Have a good one.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 26, 2010)

Aye weather looking not too bad lads.Have a great time and take and post plenty pics so I can get a sneak look at the place for my trip in May! 

On a side note,anyone agree with me that the Machrahanish website is pish?? Doesn't show much of the clubs prize asset does it?!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 26, 2010)

Have to agree dodger. It could be A LOT better. The picture opportunities on that course combined with the golf course itself could lend itself to one of the best websites around.

I think they ought to do a hole by hole guide and highlight the amazing golf course and great catering. The food is excellent. Another thing about Machrihanish as a club is they couldn't be more helpful and are always welcoming.

How I wish I could be nearer yet I wouldn't live in Campbeltown!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2010)

Wish the clocks were going forward tonight....would be teeing off a bit sooner.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 26, 2010)

That would be an hour less sleep am having to get up at 4.30 already ,happy days.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 26, 2010)

Fecking alarm better go off....


----------



## Iaing (Mar 26, 2010)

Have a great day guys. Looking forward to the pics and stories.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2010)

windyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Andy (Mar 28, 2010)

Aye your fart's were otten m8.

Andy


----------

